# Jett Vom Triton



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My young dog Jett on his first full field courage test at our seminar over the weekend I have never let him go full field he is insane8) www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXt8M3sissU


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

hey Mike, it was great to watch live!!! Crazy Tasmanian Devil that Jett!


----------



## Cheryl Long (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

That was a great hit!! Good Job!!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Great hit, I just have a hard time getting used to seeing someone slip the sleeve and the dog returning it too the handler. ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

hey Mike,

I just saw this -- I posted a video too

It was a great seminar -- you guys are good hosts!


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Great hit, I just have a hard time getting used to seeing someone slip the sleeve and the dog returning it too the handler. ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


A couple of different tuning/training sessions and we could fix that very quickly.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> hey Mike,
> 
> I just saw this -- I posted a video too
> 
> It was a great seminar -- you guys are good hosts!


Thanks for coming Lisa always good to train with you.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Thanks for coming Lisa always good to train with you.


Dang Lisa I checked out your Tango video from the weekend thats is and will smoking dog.8)


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

Now THAT is just like his mother


----------

